# Insight while using the"Magic Formula"



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Finally made up the "Magic Formula" of 
1/3 paint thinner
1/3 Helmsman Gloss
1/3 boiled linseed oil (BLO)

questions:
what is the drying time for this? Mine is taking 24-36 hours to cure.
I'm use to a much quicker time frame using shellac or poly.

What is the advantage of the Magic Formula?
The paint thinner thins the solution so it flows easier---I think that's it's purpose,
The Helmsman give it the sheen, depending on which one you use,
But what does the BLO bring to the table?

Why not just thin the Helmsman? 

thks
smitty


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Would the BLO increase the hardening effect of the finish when it’s fully cured with greater overall penetration? And increase the finishing control between coats Just sayin’...


----------

